# Has anyone seen this one?



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I just saw this on Facebook:

Adoptable Dog Of The Week


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW, he looks great. All you CT folks need to network on this and find him a home.

Oh, and whats the deal with RI adoptions from out of state?


Max


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Bumping up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Too bad he is not in Tennessee with that name.... for who......you know who I am talking about


----------



## thecaseyhome (Jun 18, 2012)

My wife and I looked at Danny Boy also, while we still debate over Meadow from Indiana. He is in our thoughts as we consider all our options and continue to search for a good fit. He is beautiful...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> Too bad he is not in Tennessee with that name.... for who......you know who I am talking about


Yeah really!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> Too bad he is not in Tennessee with that name.... for who......you know who I am talking about


Transport chain? *cough cough*


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Danny boy, oh Danny boy...Danny could love you soooooo!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

He's so hansom! Wish we lived closer 

Bump <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

